# Worcester 240 combi boiler



## Chalmers (Nov 9, 2010)

Guys, looking for your thoughts!

A customer has heating which works fine, when he opens a hot tap, the water is freezing cold. Now at the diverter valve I push the micro switch to tell the boiler am calling on heating and she fires up, when I do the hot water micro switch nothing happens, as in the boiler doesn't fire.. Does it sound a simple micro switch is needed or could this relate back to pcb?? The boiler is old but the client can afford new at moment. 

Any other checks should I carry out????

Any advice is greatly appreciated

Rab


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds to me like the kniffler spring is worn. What reading are you getting on your tension tester?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

um. test the mirco switch ohm it.. is the piston contacting the switch? maybe a worn diaphram? if you test the switch and get your tone with the switch closed most likely a bad relay on the board... i never worked on a worcester though...


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

liquidplumber said:


> Sounds to me like the kniffler spring is worn. What reading are you getting on your tension tester?


Good heavans, Commander. Whatever did you do?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Chalmers said:


> Guys, looking for your thoughts!
> 
> A customer has heating which works fine, when he opens a hot tap, the water is freezing cold. Now at the diverter valve I push the micro switch to tell the boiler am calling on heating and she fires up, when I do the hot water micro switch nothing happens, as in the boiler doesn't fire.. Does it sound a simple micro switch is needed or could this relate back to pcb?? The boiler is old but the client can afford new at moment.
> 
> ...


 
I would say it is in need of a serious introduction.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Most of the time the Gredevious is clogged...:thumbup:


----------

